
Virological assessment of hospitalized cases of coronavirus disease 2019 [pdf] - ajaviaad
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.05.20030502v1.full.pdf
======
erikhmd
Insight: Only people who are at 10 days from symptom onset AND have sputum RNA
less than 100,000/mL can be sent into the wild. This shows many people still
have 5 LOG10 RNA copies through about 2 weeks and some with ‘more severe mild’
disease shed closer to 3 weeks. Some hospital systems are NOT testing mild
suspected cases and telling people to quarantine for 7-10 day. This paper
shows the policy is totally inadequate and people are being released to the
wild much too early.

